# 24hr Rainshadow Blank Sale!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

We are in the Gift Giving Mode! **24hr Santa Blank Sale!

Save an Extra 20% Off Rainshadow Blanks with code: SantaBlanks 

Sale Ends Tuesday at 130pm est. Click below and save!





__





Get Bit Outdoors







getbitoutdoors.com


----------

